# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Clevo W251HN SCHEMATIC

## eniac22

Ψαχνω για το schematic απο το clevo w251hn (w251hpmb-0d)

----------


## katmadas

μου φερανε το ιδιο λαπτοπ.
δεν φορτιζει δεν καταλαβαινει τον φορτιστη γενικα.
με μπαταρια ανοιγει το λαπτοπ.
ο φορτιστης και το βυσμα πανω στην πλακετα ειναι οκ.
Η ασφαλεια smd της πλακετας παλι καλη ειναι.

εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλον αυτο το λαπτοπ.
δεν βρισκω και το σχηματικο πουθενα...

γνωριζει κανεις κατι?
ευχαριστω.....

----------


## maik65

pm email

----------

